# making my rs sportier



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow looks very nice, great job on the mods. Good looking Cruze, and nice first post! What other plans do you have? De-chroming?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I also have an RS, with that said the easiest way to make sportier....

Drive to dealer and trade it in on Camaro. 


Guess I always assumed RS stood for "Really Slow", at least when it comes to the cruze.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Hood looks real nice!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifecta tune. Enough said. No as for COSMETIC sporty - loving the door trim, trim the gas cap too maybe (too much?) blacking out chrome would be cool too. New headlights would make a nice front for you as well. Lots of people here went after market and the jealousy is eating away at me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## asialuu22 (May 30, 2013)

I don't know if dechroming would look good I don't wanna take it all off and regret it. I'm thinking of taking the back off the good and doing a euro stripe down the entire body. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xjcurtisx (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks real good man.. You should black the chrome under your side windows.. I think it would match the black door trim you have better


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Loving the rear and the hood stripes


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really good man. Not sure about the hood though, I'd need to see a better picture.

I second the blacking out the chrome strip under the windows.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

